# Antique-Locks The Forum > Padlocks >  Need Help With Info On Padlock

## lanekamp

I've attached a few pictures of an old padlock my dad gave me. I was hoping someone could give me a little information about it. I'm very curious.

Much appreciated.

Thanks 

Lane Kamp

----------

